# Successful Colorado Elk Hunt



## MDJ8176 (Dec 14, 2011)

Decided to book my 1st elk hunt this year to celebrate my 40th Birthday. It was just in a non-trophy unit that did not require any points to draw. I drove out there by myself as I could not get any friends to go. I honestly would have been happy to shoot a bull elk of any size. I was told beforehand, that in this particular non-trophy unit that I should expect to be hunting fairly small bulls in the 3 year age class, nothing like what you see on the hunting shows. If I wanted to get into better bulls I was told that I would need to apply for 12 to 20 years to gain enough points for a trophy unit or pay a rancher who has property in a trophy unit to buy one of the tags he is given by the state to hunt his land. I guess these can be up to $10,000. Definitely not an option for me. Anyway on the 1st day of my hunt God Blessed me with this beautiful Bull. I was told by the locals that for that particular unit it was a 1 in 500 animal. Don't know how true that was, but I do know that I was definitely happy! A great 40th birthday present! Made the long car ride back home by myself a lot easier with that set of antlers in the back. Can't wait to get the mount back from the taxidermist. A once in a lifetime hunt for me, that is for sure. And to think I almost cancelled when I could not get anyone to go with me.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Beautiful bull. Congrats. Lots of fine eating too.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Wow that bugger is huge


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful Bull, congratulations


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

MDJ8176 said:


> View attachment 231216
> 
> 
> Decided to book my 1st elk hunt this year to celebrate my 40th Birthday. It was just in a non-trophy unit that did not require any points to draw. I drove out there by myself as I could not get any friends to go. I honestly would have been happy to shoot a bull elk of any size. I was told beforehand, that in this particular non-trophy unit that I should expect to be hunting fairly small bulls in the 3 year age class, nothing like what you see on the hunting shows. If I wanted to get into better bulls I was told that I would need to apply for 12 to 20 years to gain enough points for a trophy unit or pay a rancher who has property in a trophy unit to buy one of the tags he is given by the state to hunt his land. I guess these can be up to $10,000. Definitely not an option for me. Anyway on the 1st day of my hunt God Blessed me with this beautiful Bull. I was told by the locals that for that particular unit it was a 1 in 500 animal. Don't know how true that was, but I do know that I was definitely happy! A great 40th birthday present! Made the long car ride back home by myself a lot easier with that set of antlers in the back. Can't wait to get the mount back from the taxidermist. A once in a lifetime hunt for me, that is for sure. And to think I almost cancelled when I could not get anyone to go with me.


Couldn't find a friend to go elk hunting....do you have stupid friends?
Beautiful bull. Enjoy the memories.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

What an awesome bull! That thing is beautiful.

Congratulations!


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Great bull, congrats! can't get a better B-day present than that!


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just back from a CO elk hunt. Those buggers are HUGE once down, call all your buddies for a processing party.

Looks like a great bull you have there.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

HOLY WAAA! 
The swords and whales on that pig are SAWEEEEEET!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome, congrats, looks like it paid off big time


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

i


MDJ8176 said:


> View attachment 231216
> 
> 
> Decided to book my 1st elk hunt this year to celebrate my 40th Birthday. It was just in a non-trophy unit that did not require any points to draw. I drove out there by myself as I could not get any friends to go. I honestly would have been happy to shoot a bull elk of any size. I was told beforehand, that in this particular non-trophy unit that I should expect to be hunting fairly small bulls in the 3 year age class, nothing like what you see on the hunting shows. If I wanted to get into better bulls I was told that I would need to apply for 12 to 20 years to gain enough points for a trophy unit or pay a rancher who has property in a trophy unit to buy one of the tags he is given by the state to hunt his land. I guess these can be up to $10,000. Definitely not an option for me. Anyway on the 1st day of my hunt God Blessed me with this beautiful Bull. I was told by the locals that for that particular unit it was a 1 in 500 animal. Don't know how true that was, but I do know that I was definitely happy! A great 40th birthday present! Made the long car ride back home by myself a lot easier with that set of antlers in the back. Can't wait to get the mount back from the taxidermist. A once in a lifetime hunt for me, that is for sure. And to think I almost cancelled when I could not get anyone to go with me.


Ive guided in MT. What you were told was BS. Theres really no such thing as local elk. Bulls travel all over the place. 300 plus bulls come out of every unit. More private land helps, but there tons of trophy class bulls on BLM ground.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd like to know how the pack out went after the kill? Solo? 

We had two down CO 2nd season, temps in the upper 60's. It was work and a bit of a scramble to pack it off to the processor.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

Sweet job man


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Guesses on his score? 350+


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

kbb3358 said:


> Guesses on his score? 350+


I'd put it around 320-330ish. The field of depth of the objects makes it look bigger than what it is. Tune out MDJ and just look at the head only then work your way back and up and that should put the size in context.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

The bull in my avatar scored 319+. My guess looks bigger.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats on a fantastic bull.


----------



## MDJ8176 (Dec 14, 2011)

TVCJohn said:


> I'd put it around 320-330ish. The field of depth of the objects makes it look bigger than what it is. Tune out MDJ and just look at the head only then work your way back and up and that should put the size in context.


I think you are very close with your 320 number. I just took some quick measurements, but I did not have a good tape that could really measure along all the curves of the antlers well, which might add a few inches. I was getting right around 315. I think somewhere in that ball park. To be honest I'm not enough of an elk hunter to know what constitutes an average elk vs. a good elk. I just know it was a real fun trip! I would have gotten anything mounted, whether it had been a 150 or a 400, just to preserve the memory.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Great looking bull.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

MDJ8176 said:


> I think you are very close with your 320 number. I just took some quick measurements, but I did not have a good tape that could really measure along all the curves of the antlers well, which might add a few inches. I was getting right around 315. I think somewhere in that ball park. To be honest I'm not enough of an elk hunter to know what constitutes an average elk vs. a good elk. I just know it was a real fun trip! I would have gotten anything mounted, whether it had been a 150 or a 400, just to preserve the memory.


You did good....no shame in that one. I was tickled to get mine in Oregon.


----------

